# Leather Care



## mikerd4 (Oct 27, 2006)

Whats the best way to clean up a light coloured leather in terior and keep it looking fesh and supple?


----------



## R30 (Oct 30, 2005)

Prima leather care is really good, smells lush too. You can get it online from serious performance. That's my favourite for leather now and I've tried all sorts.


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

You need to use a good quality water based foam leather cleaner. With light coloured leather dye transfer from clothing can be a problem although using a good quality leather protector will help inhibit this. 

DO NOT use anything containing oils, waxes or silicones. (Most 'conditioners' contain waxes or oils) Most car cleaners/conditioners contain oils or waxes so should not be used as they leave residues on the surface of the leather which attract more dirt which eventually leads to cracking.

Water based products will keep your leather supples as they rehydrate it.

You should also follow cleaning with a good water based leather protector which will act like a 'scotchgard' and inhibit dirt and stains from being absorbed and make cleaning easier the next time. 

Dry leather needs rehydrating with water. Oils and waxes should not be used as the natural oils do not dry out of leather. Wiping over with a damp cloth regularly will also help to do this. 

It is important to maintain a regular cleaning regime cleaning dirt off the surface regularly and inhibiting the absorption of body oils into the leather with a protector is the best way of doing this. The only 'moisturizer' a leather needs is from water.

A maintenance product which combines an effective cleaner with a protector is quick and easy to use and can be used as a maintenance product once your leather has been cleaned or from new if you have just bought it.

Using incorrect care products is usually the cause of deterioration in the leather as unfortunately most car care products contain waxes and oils or silicones which do not do the leather any good.


----------



## GAZA62 (Jan 23, 2007)

Try this

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=58434


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

sooo... a protector is good but one that doesnt have a wax in it?


----------



## mikerd4 (Oct 27, 2006)

Where can I get these water based products?


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

mikerd4 said:


> Where can I get these water based products?


Here you go once again :lol:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=58434

Here is a Clue LTT + Judyb


----------



## GAZA62 (Jan 23, 2007)

mikerd4 said:


> Where can I get these water based products?


 Look 2 posts above you


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

Not this old rubbish again, one day Judy will give replies that match previous ones.

For the record, Judy does sell leather care products, she has also many times told us all that water based products are the only products to use, she has also said that many products cause harm and damage, however will not tell us what these products are/product name, sales tactics normally called scare tactics. She also will not comment on the fact that many leather care products used by detailers on here are water based as they are not what she sells
.

Make up your own mind, but my money is not going anywhere near Judy B or the products that she is trying to sell via PM's


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

I use G101 @ 1/1 and a bog brush to clean mine :thumb:


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

As I have many times said IT IS NOT THE PRODUCTS THAT DO THE DAMAGE but the fact that if they are allowed to build up on the surface they attract dirt and oils so therefore it would be very unprofessional to name any specific products.

We are only here to help and these are not scare tactics but tried and tested results. We have tested many products over the years and are here to give expert advice and help to people who need it. I do hate this aggressive approach of some people who are not leather experts. We have worked in the industry for over 20 years and would not dream of commenting on exterior products of which we know nothing. If anyone wants to PROVE us wrong then we will galdly take it on board as we have all through our specialist work with leather. That is all we deal with. We have sold different products over the years and our range has been selected from many different suppliers from all over the world after thorough research and testing. 

I dislike these attacks from someone who has no experience of leather or its care and restoration.


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

You are totally right Judy I do have no experience in leather care or restoration, I don't look after cars for a living or anything stupid like that!! 

However I do know sales tactics and ploys when I see them, maybe if its not too bold of me to recommend that you go back and read some of your past posts both on here and on BV. And I dislike sales people who change their answers more times than they change their coats.

A point of comment, nice to see you have now changed the direction of the wind and its now not the products that cause damage but the application (or thats how it now reads). As for unprofessional, its only unprofessional if you name names without proof, if you have proof then all you are doing is educating the masses and totally in the right for doing so, so stop hiding behind crap and talk the talk or walk the walk.


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Bv???


----------



## cornish pixie (Dec 4, 2006)

PMSL here we go again. 

For what its worth, I use LTT Products pretty much on a daily basis and have no complaints.


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Gliptone products work for me every time...:thumb: 

And they do a very comprehensive range


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

I think what happens in these threads is that without naming products JudyB is saying that over time they damage the leather. As a detailer it would be very rare to be treating the same leather in the same car for a custy for longer than a few yrs as ppl change vehicles so it would be difficult to prove if the products the detailer uses actually do damage the learther or not. I use Gliptone and find the 'conditioner' to be a pile of poo, however the cleaner gel is ok. Nowadays on my own car i just use damp mf's to keep the leather looking and feeling good. I agree with Judy on the fact that water hydrates the upper layer keeping it supple. It works for me anyway.


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

I think we need a ********** sticky guide to leather cleaning and protection because these threads keep churning up the same points about protecting with water based products, not using dressings that leave a sticky residue, cleaning with a PH neutral cleaner etc etc.

Perhaps the professionals in the leather industry i.e. judyb, sweepy and that other guy could include information on general cleaning and protection advice, and the professional users of leather products i.e. detailers/valeters could include a list of cleaners/dressings they use on a daily basis? 

Sound good to anyone else?


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Yeah definitely a good idea Dom! :thumb: :wave:


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

do you realy want a guide from someone pushing thier own stuff?

im all for advise but find it hard to believe every other brand except ltt is rubbish /bad for leather


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

steveo3002 said:


> do yorly want a guide from someone pushing thier own stuff?
> 
> im all for advise but find it hard to believe every other brand except ltt is rubbish /bad for leather


Precisely :thumb:


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Ni i agree with that i just thin i t would be a good idea to have a leather care guide but the issue is, that there are so many differnt views it could get too confusing!


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

> do you realy want a guide from someone pushing thier own stuff?
> 
> im all for advise but find it hard to believe every other brand except ltt is rubbish /bad for leather


I agree we don't want a biased guide by an means which is why it must be a collaboration between the industry professionals and the pro users.


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

The keys to leather care are; keeping leather (a) hydrated (b) clean, as dirt / grit and subsequent friction cause the finish to wear. A leather protection product is essential as it will protect the surface finish and makes dirt easier to clean.

The keys to leather care are; keeping leather (a) hydrated (b) clean, as dirt / grit and subsequent friction cause the finish to wear. A leather protection product is essential as it will protect the surface finish and makes dirt easier to clean off.

Compare automobile upholstery [finished pigmented leather] to a vehicles paint surface with a clear coat; 
1. A base material (metal) with a colour coat of water-based polymer paint 
_[Leather hide pigmented with a water-based polymer resin] _

2. A water-based polymer clear coat to provide protection
_[Water-based polyethylene clear coating to provide protection] _

3. Paint doesn't need oils to feed it (whatever Zym*l says) nor does leather; neither is a living thing.
_[Leather was removed from a dead animal, it's then fat-liquored to preserve its oils and then sealed, and it doesn't need oils or creams to feed or condition it, even if they could permeate the various coverings]_

4. Conditioning - leather doesn't require conditioning per se, it just requires moisture replacement (hydration) the best way to do this is with a water-based leather care product. 
Protection is an essential element in leather care; inhibiting abrasive dirt / grit, brought in from the outside via the A/C system and stains from being absorbed. It's primary purpose is to act as a barrier between the leather surface and any soils that may settle on it, making maintenance cleaning easier, and also providing protection from ultra violet radiation (UVR) especially a Roadster's upholstery.


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

TOGWT said:


> The keys to leather care are; keeping leather (a) hydrated (b) clean, as dirt / grit and subsequent friction cause the finish to wear. A leather protection product is essential as it will protect the surface finish and makes dirt easier to clean.
> 
> The keys to leather care are; keeping leather (a) hydrated (b) clean, as dirt / grit and subsequent friction cause the finish to wear. A leather protection product is essential as it will protect the surface finish and makes dirt easier to clean off.
> 
> ...


TOGWT i think we've already got all of that as its been said many times before. What people aneed now is a list of safe products to use. This is something that neither the traders or pro's have answered as i belive none of them have the true answer, and it also appears that JudyB has come in for a bit of a bashing as it appears shes pushing her own products. Now i have no problem with that if, 1. her company has paid the relevant forum fees and 2. her products work and are safe for car leathers.

So, can we now get some ********** answers rather than speculative posts?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

wonder if any companys would care to explain their ideas online

anyone wana email leatherique, gliptone etc and see if they care to explain how the oils /whatever work for us?


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

matt said:


> So, can we now get some ********** answers rather than speculative posts?


"leather doesn't require conditioning per se, it just requires moisture replacement (hydration) the best way to do this is with a water-based leather care product.

What was I thinking making speculative comments like that?


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

> anyone wana email leatherique, gliptone etc and see if they care to explain how the oils /whatever work for us?


Good idea - would be nice to have a list of manufacturers products alongside their explanations of what the ingredients are for.


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

TOGWT said:


> "leather doesn't require conditioning per se, it just requires moisture replacement (hydration) the best way to do this is with a water-based leather care product.
> 
> What was I thinking making speculative comments like that?


Sorry maybe you misunderstood me. I think that there are too many 'what if' 'what happens' 'why' posts with regard to Leather care, and most of it is because not a single Trader or Pro detailer has suggested a product that is as you say "a water based leather care product" and totally safe.

"A water based leather care product" doesnt mean much unless an actual product/brand is advised.

So, i'll ask again,

Does anyone know of a specific "water based leather care product" ?? :speechles


----------



## Ben Staerck (Oct 28, 2006)

matt said:


> Does anyone know of a specific "water based leather care product" ?? :speechles


I would imagine that every leather conditioner/protector being sold is waterbased, with the exception of the connolly stuff.

All you have to do is read the label, if it has anything flammable or hazardous in, it will be advertised on the bottle with the necessary warning information.


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Ben Staerck said:


> I would imagine that every leather conditioner/protector being sold is waterbased, with the exception of the connolly stuff.
> 
> All you have to do is read the label, if it has anything flammable or hazardous in, it will be advertised on the bottle with the necessary warning information.


You will probably find they are oil based and full of emulsifiers.

Im not asking the questions for myself as i know what works for me. Im asking for the greater community who keep posting up requesting help on leather care and getting too many wrong or confusing replies.


----------



## Spirit Detailing (Mar 29, 2007)

matt said:


> You will probably find they are oil based and full of emulsifiers.
> 
> Im not asking the questions for myself as i know what works for me. Im asking for the greater community who keep posting up requesting help on leather care and getting too many wrong or confusing replies.


Matt, Ben is correct about most off-the-shelf conditioners. For example, in previous correspondence with a huge UK manufacturer (who sell in white bottles!), a very nice chap was answering my queries, but he did say this to me...
"Our recommendation is to use the ******** Leather Care *****, which is also water based, but contains ingredients like soaps and oils that not only condition and preserve the leather, but also afford protection. Please note the leather needs to be cleaned (Leather Cleaner) before applying the cream."

This will be true for more than 90% of conditioners. If you come across a petroleum based one, it is not designed for modern leather so leave it unless you have classic leather. The problem I have with the above product is the presence of soaps and oils.

People keep asking for a list of safe products to use. This has a very simple answer. Good quality leather cleaner is vital. These are generic enough. You could even use very mild, butyl-free APC (like megs - their leather cleaner is a variation of this anyway.)

You don't need conditioners - that concept is out-dated in the automotive sector with modern and ultra-modern water-based coating systems. Yet it is a multi-million Euro product line so why should they give up making them. A Protector is optional but highly recommended - they give you those extra few minutes to clean the coffee or cola spill which will otherwise stain. They also make regular cleaning much more easy, needing tiny amounts of cleaner, perhaps warm damp cloth alone will do the trick at times.

If you want safe alternatives to conditioners, lightly coat the surface in water-based dressing and buff it off well. Buy yourself a nice leather scent or aroma product also. Very few leather conditioners actually smell like leather though. They are just cedar / wood/ floral scents such as Methyl Cedryl Ketone... some are more "funky" than others though 

To sum it up... what do you need : -

Definite: Good Leather Cleaner
Recommended: Leather protection
Optional: Leather Scent
Optional: Water-based dressing (usually milky-white not slick yellow & transparent)
Not recommended: Leather Conditioners, either water or oil-based. They don't get through the top-coat, and remember that any oils will not be compatible with the water-based leather top-coat. SAVE YOUR MONEY!!:thumb:

These are just my independent recommendations after working with car leather restoration, researching and speaking to chemists in both the leather and automotive industry. Information from Marketing Depts or Front-of-House Sales people in the automotive trade is always taken with a pinch of salt.
You can take it whatever way you like.


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks, so what leather products do you recommend?


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

> Matt, Ben is correct about most off-the-shelf conditioners. For example, in previous correspondence with a huge UK manufacturer (who sell in white bottles!), a very nice chap was answering my queries, but he did say this to me...
> "Our recommendation is to use the ******** Leather Care *****, which is also water based, but contains ingredients like soaps and oils that not only condition and preserve the leather, but also afford protection. Please note the leather needs to be cleaned (Leather Cleaner) before applying the cream."
> 
> This will be true for more than 90% of conditioners. If you come across a petroleum based one, it is not designed for modern leather so leave it unless you have classic leather. The problem I have with the above product is the presence of soaps and oils.
> ...


Excellent :thumb: Now if this can copied and pasted into a new thread we have the makings of an excellent sticky guide


----------



## deathlok (Apr 8, 2007)

new to leather. Can I use for my mg tf autoglym leather cleaner and Autoglym leather care or should I buy something else? (I got confused about water based protectors etc)


----------



## Spirit Detailing (Mar 29, 2007)

matt said:


> Thanks, so what leather products do you recommend?


You can take your pick from leather shampoos. AG, zymohl, Megs, etc. As I mentioned, they are generic enough.

Protectors - I've been using a warranty sealant that I got in bulk from the US so I won't recommend that for the sake of economy scales. I haven't used LTT Protectors or cleaners yet, but from what I read, they look absolutely fine and good quality as well.

You could also use 303 Aerospace protectant, but you would need to apply more often so would be less economical in the medium to long term. Its more like a dressing than a protection product, but does help!


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

> "Our recommendation is to use the ******** Leather Care *****, which is also water based, but contains ingredients like soaps and oils that not only condition and preserve the leather, but also afford protection. Please note the leather needs to be cleaned (Leather Cleaner) before applying the cream."





> new to leather. Can I use for my mg tf autoglym leather cleaner and Autoglym leather care or should I buy something else? (I got confused about water based protectors etc)


Replace the stared out words in the above quote from BrianS's post with the products you use and you will answer your question


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

> You can take your pick from leather shampoos. AG, zymohl, Megs, etc. As I mentioned, they are generic enough.
> 
> Protectors - I've been using a warranty sealant that I got in bulk from the US so I won't recommend that for the sake of economy scales. I haven't used LTT Protectors or cleaners yet, but from what I read, they look absolutely fine and good quality as well.
> 
> You could also use 303 Aerospace protectant, but you would need to apply more often so would be less economical in the medium to long term. Its more like a dressing than a protection product, but does help!


You type fast


----------



## Spirit Detailing (Mar 29, 2007)

dominic84 said:


> Excellent :thumb: Now if this can copied and pasted into a new thread we have the makings of an excellent sticky guide


Thanks Dom. Not typing that fast... I didn't see that!!

I don't think this will make a sticky. People will disagree with me, which is fine coz it is a forum after all.

But there is always a false pre-supposition that because you have leather, you need to condition it. It is embedded in the minds of the public at large and it is like trying to get people to stop buying fast food. Even though they know its not good for them in the long run, they still do it. What harm will it do..... it smells good and looks good, so how can it be bad!!

But sure life goes on!


----------



## Spirit Detailing (Mar 29, 2007)

mikerd4 said:


> Whats the best way to clean up a light coloured leather in terior and keep it looking fesh and supple?


Mike, this is your fault! :wall: Drop your car over for an interior detail, for cryin' out loud!! Its got to be hygienic for Junior, don't forget


----------



## mopardave (Dec 12, 2006)

These leather threads are driving me nuts!:wall:


----------



## Spirit Detailing (Mar 29, 2007)

mopardave said:


> These leather threads are driving me nuts!:wall:


Mate, you should have been around when these discussions were all about paint, waxes and polishes in the good old days on Autopia.

Its all taken for granted now.... so its time educate people about correct leather care.
The only way is to be persistent... sorry to drive you nuts. I'm the same, if its any consolation!!


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

Gliptone Leather Cleaner then 303.

Sorted

Goodnight

 

P.S. What about 303 fabric protector


----------

